# Pocket camp app crashing



## Alii97 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi I’ve just switched over to the iPhone 12 Pro Max from the iPhone XS and I’ve tried to open pocket camp several times but it keeps crashing. Has anyone else experienced this? It even won’t load the game. Some help would be much appreciated


----------



## Sarahtrip3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Alii97 said:


> Hi I’ve just switched over to the iPhone 12 Pro Max from the iPhone XS and I’ve tried to open pocket camp several times but it keeps crashing. Has anyone else experienced this? It even won’t load the game. Some help would be much appreciated ☺


Hi! My sister had the same problem. She fixed it by restoring data in the app. Maybe try that?


----------

